# Stormy!



## tenny80 (Aug 12, 2017)

Brought Stormy home yesterday from the breeder at 13 weeks. She's doing great. Slept through the night, gets along great with our dogs, figured out how to walk on a leash in about 3 minutes  She's a big suck, loves to cuddle!


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

My goodness she's beautiful.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Stormy is beautiful.Love her posing for the camera in the bottom one.


----------



## tenny80 (Aug 12, 2017)

Stormy is doing fantastic! no accidents in the house and she is sleeping in her crate through the night.. well last night anyways. Expecting her to settle in and start raising up a storm soon LOL

I had her in the pet store today and several people remarked at how calm she is... thinking her calling may be as a therapy dog! After that we took her for a walk and had some visitors at the house, she's on tired out dog right now... she loves to have a pillow haha.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

What a beautiful puppy!


----------



## tenny80 (Aug 12, 2017)

Busy weekend for Stormy! Must have had 500 people pet her at the races on Saturday and hiking/swimming today!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

> Busy weekend for Stormy! Must have had 500 people pet her at the races on Saturday and hiking/swimming today!


You may want to take it a little easier. Don't overwhelm her with all that attention.


----------



## Diegotxe (Feb 26, 2015)

Very lovely girl! Congrats!


----------



## tenny80 (Aug 12, 2017)

Steve Strom said:


> > Busy weekend for Stormy! Must have had 500 people pet her at the races on Saturday and hiking/swimming today!
> 
> 
> You may want to take it a little easier. Don't overwhelm her with all that attention.


Thank you for the concern and advise. She handled it like a champ and it wasn't as bad as it sounded. It wasnt any big crowds, she was laying in the shade by my chair and people walking by would just give a pet and say hi. 

I was more worried about the noise of the motorcycles but she didn't even flinch! 

She's extremely calm... Never seen a pup like her before. She heels when walking on leash without any direction, it just came naturally to her. Never once jumped up on anyone etc. 

I'm just waiting for her to get comfortable and let out this crazy working line dog I was warned about lol.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Haha, don't worry, she will! Mine was like that for the first few weeks. Then the demons from the dark broke loose... :grin2:


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

wow -- that is too much -- too much of a whirlwind 

you were as lucky as all get out to have found a dog , found such a GOOD dog , in the less than one week time-line that you had set for yourself to fit your vacation time.

you have no idea how lucky. 

you need to be the advocate for that dog- which means you also respect her needs for her personal space and not be "public property" to indulge all comers .

when you wrote me I said to slow down .

that advice stands . You need to slow down. You can not cram in a life's experience in the week or so that you have away from your work.

I think on the forum I said slow down too -- because you are introducing the dog to a hyper active mode , hyper stimulating , and then -- "pop" -- another new reality when you return to your normal activity.

Lovely dog .


----------



## tenny80 (Aug 12, 2017)

Femfa said:


> Haha, don't worry, she will! Mine was like that for the first few weeks. Then the demons from the dark broke loose... :grin2:


oh great hahaha


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

> She's extremely calm... Never seen a pup like her before. She heels when walking on leash without any direction, it just came naturally to her. Never once jumped up on anyone etc.


That can mean different things then what you may be thinking Tenny. They're not made of glass, I know, but there's a balance where you're not forcing things without realizing it.


----------



## tenny80 (Aug 12, 2017)

carmspack said:


> wow -- that is too much -- too much of a whirlwind
> 
> you were as lucky as all get out to have found a dog ,  found such a GOOD dog , in the less than one week time-line that you had set for yourself to fit your vacation time.
> 
> ...


Do me a favor, click on my name, click on view profile, click on user lists and then click add to ignore list. You are so full of yourself it's not even funny. This isn't my first dog, I don't need your help.


----------



## tenny80 (Aug 12, 2017)

Steve Strom said:


> That can mean different things then what you may be thinking Tenny. They're not made of glass, I know, but there's a balance where you're not forcing things without realizing it.


Thanks but she's not my first dog, i'll raise her how I want.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Ok, have fun with her.


----------



## tenny80 (Aug 12, 2017)

Steve Strom said:


> Ok, have fun with her.


sorry man more annoyed with carmspack then you.. she emails me, pm's me and follows me around on any thread I comment on it seems. She constantly puts me down.. she's upset because I didn't want a pup from them... I can't remember a point in my life when I didn't own a dog.. this is far from my first...


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

@tenny80,
Let's keep this thread polite and civil. If you have an issue with a member (s) either PM them directly or PM a moderator. This is not the place for these responses.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## tenny80 (Aug 12, 2017)

Slamdunc said:


> @tenny80,
> Let's keep this thread polite and civil. If you have an issue with a member (s) either PM them directly or PM a moderator. This is not the place for these responses.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


ME??? Carmspack following me around to different threads and putting me down is ok though??? Sorry but I don't like being treated like I'm an idiot who has no idea what I'm doing. Not to mention none of what they said is even true.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm not trying to talk down to you, we've owned a few different breeds too. Its not earth shattering or hugely complicated, but there's going to be differences in this one compared to the other breeds you've owned. No big deal for a lab, may not fit with a Shepherd with a little drive, a stronger temperament.


----------



## tenny80 (Aug 12, 2017)

Steve Strom said:


> I'm not trying to talk down to you, we've owned a few different breeds too. Its not earth shattering or hugely complicated, but there's going to be differences in this one compared to the other breeds you've owned. No big deal for a lab, may not fit with a Shepherd with a little drive, a stronger temperament.


Sorry again just happened to read your post at the same time.. I've tried to keep quiet with carmspack but they sure are persistent in talking down to me. S/he is reading a few posts I've made and assuming they know everything about my family. They are just mad I didn't buy a pup from them.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

No problem.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

tenny80 said:


> sorry man more annoyed with carmspack then you.. she emails me, pm's me and follows me around on any thread I comment on it seems. She constantly puts me down.. she's upset because I didn't want a pup from them... I can't remember a point in my life when I didn't own a dog.. this is far from my first...


No. Not so. 
I replied to an email enquiry you sent me where I said I do not have any pups . I do not have anything for you -- no litter , maybe later in the fall.

I don't hand out pups anyway . They aren't merchandise . I like to get to know the people , maybe a few visits to make sure the right home is found. 

I told you to slow down when looking for a pup . But you wanted one by a certain deadline which was about one week's worth of looking.

I don't pm you . I don't communicate with you by email . I don't follow you .


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Let's leave this thread about "Stormy." I do not want this thread to turn into bickering and arguing. We have heard from both of you, any more should be taken to PM's. 

Thank you.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Stormy is a very nice looking pup! Don't get too concerned over what folks are posting, all have good intentions and for someone new to the breed there are some notable differences compared to other breeds. I've owned labs, a malamute, and a beagle, and raising a GSD can a bit of an eye opener for some. Congratulations and enjoy your new pup!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

is she fully vaccinated??????? you do realize the risk of picking up parvo with a puppy who has not had the full course of vaccines????

she is a cutie - would hate for anything to happen to her!

Lee

EDIT - when I posted, I had only seen the first page....

NO ONE is anything but concerned for a baby puppy who may be being put at risk by too much exposure to the world before it is SAFE - both physically and mentally.....there is no reason to put any other spin on it.


----------



## tenny80 (Aug 12, 2017)

Slamdunc said:


> Let's leave this thread about "Stormy." I do not want this thread to turn into bickering and arguing. We have heard from both of you, any more should be taken to PM's.
> 
> Thank you.


Can you just delete this entire thread.. I'd like to go back to rushing into buying a puppy, not raising her properly and getting her parvo all on my own without everyone's help.


----------



## tenny80 (Aug 12, 2017)

carmspack said:


> No. Not so.
> I replied to an email enquiry you sent me where I said I do not have any pups . I do not have anything for you -- no litter , maybe later in the fall.
> 
> I don't hand out pups anyway . They aren't merchandise . I like to get to know the people , maybe a few visits to make sure the right home is found.
> ...


I could post copies of everything but I've wasted enough time on you already.


----------



## tenny80 (Aug 12, 2017)

wolfstraum said:


> is she fully vaccinated??????? you do realize the risk of picking up parvo with a puppy who has not had the full course of vaccines????
> 
> she is a cutie - would hate for anything to happen to her!
> 
> ...


Wow if it wasn't for the dog experts on the internet I wouldn't have known I needed to vaccinate her... Thanks tips!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

tenny80 said:


> Do me a favor, click on my name, click on view profile, click on user lists and then click add to ignore list. You are so full of yourself it's not even funny. This isn't my first dog, I don't need your help.


Wow, our nickname for people like you in our household is Rudeness. Of course you don't need to listen to anyone on this forum, but just so you know the one person I would always listen to is Carmspack. She probably has more knowledge about German Shepherds and dogs in her little toe than you have at all.


----------



## tenny80 (Aug 12, 2017)

ksotto333 said:


> tenny80 said:
> 
> 
> > Do me a favor, click on my name, click on view profile, click on user lists and then click add to ignore list. You are so full of yourself it's not even funny. This isn't my first dog, I don't need your help.
> ...


Cool someone give her a goldstar. I might have listened if she wasn't rude and didn't assume to know everything about me.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

*Second Moderator Reminder.*

This is a subforum for sharing photos.

Private messages, emails, and contact info need to remain private.

OP, if you don't want this thread to continue, you can post "No more responses please", and unsubscribe from receiving any further notifications.


----------



## tenny80 (Aug 12, 2017)

WIBackpacker said:


> *Second Moderator Reminder.*
> 
> This is a subforum for sharing photos.
> 
> ...


Nah it's actually kind of fun now. 

We took her to the beach today... So that should scar her for the rest of her life. A bunch of kids rubbed her belly.. She's likely going to turn on me at any minute unless she dies of parvo first.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Carmspacks posts can be a bit blunt for lack of a better discription, but she does know gsds. Similar to what I said before, don't take it the wrong way, people are truly trying to give you helpful information.


----------



## tenny80 (Aug 12, 2017)

Nigel said:


> Carmspacks posts can be a bit blunt for lack of a better discription, but she does know gsds. Similar to what I said before, don't take it the wrong way, people are truly trying to give you helpful information.


It wouldn't be so bad if I was asking for advice or even if what she said was true. 

For example I said I couldn't wait for the fall for one of her pups because I was hoping to get one before the end of my vacation September and because I don't want to be puppy training in the middle of winter. She's posted about 4 times how I rushed it need to slow down etc.. She. Didn't even ask how long I'd already been looking! Also I asked Stormy and she didn't care how long we waited lol. 

She complains we are changing her schedule and it will upset her but she was just assuming when I go back to work the pup would be left home alone... Which she wont be. It's just very frustrating to post pictures and have to defend myself over and over.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Tenny I remember responding to one of your threads where you were considering taking your chances on a back yard breeder. I'm not sure where this pup came from but I don't think carm is hounding you to buy one from her. At the time you were confused by the different types of gsd available. So that being the case I think you should take every bit of help and constructive criticism you can get. Members like carm have tons of valuable experience and in my dealings with her she's been nothing but helpful. I doubt you'd be the first one to try and do it your way only to regret it later. Maybe she handles it well now, and maybe she always will, but you probably should slow down with her a bit. I don't mean to derail the thread or seem like I'm bashing you but take a step back and don't burn a valuable bridge that you may need at some point in the future. 

That said you're girl is lovely and good luck with her. I love to see updates on similar aged pups as mine.


----------



## tenny80 (Aug 12, 2017)

thegooseman90 said:


> Tenny I remember responding to one of your threads where you were considering taking your chances on a back yard breeder. I'm not sure where this pup came from but I don't think carm is hounding you to buy one from her. At the time you were confused by the different types of gsd available. So that being the case I think you should take every bit of help and constructive criticism you can get. Members like carm have tons of valuable experience and in my dealings with her she's been nothing but helpful. I doubt you'd be the first one to try and do it your way only to regret it later. Maybe she handles it well now, and maybe she always will, but you probably should slow down with her a bit. I don't mean to derail the thread or seem like I'm bashing you but take a step back and don't burn a valuable bridge that you may need at some point in the future.
> 
> That said you're girl is lovely and good luck with her. I love to see updates on similar aged pups as mine.


Correct I was asking questions on working lines show lines etc. Our other dogs all came from back yard breeders, I'd say 95% of them on this site did. 

This pup though came from a highly respected breeder with an excellent pedigree. 

I'm confused though what exactly did I do that makes people think I need to slow down? We've gone hiking, motorcycle races, the beach. Pretty typical week for our family, we are not couch potatoes that sit at home and watch tv. None of those things should be difficult for a 14 week old pup.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

tenny80 said:


> Correct I was asking questions on working lines show lines etc. Our other dogs all came from back yard breeders, *I'd say 95% of them on this site did*.
> 
> This pup though came from a highly respected breeder with an excellent pedigree.
> 
> I'm confused though what exactly did I do that makes people think I need to slow down? We've gone hiking, motorcycle races, the beach. Pretty typical week for our family, we are not couch potatoes that sit at home and watch tv. None of those things should be difficult for a 14 week old pup.


Are you saying 95% of the dogs on this site are from byb?


----------



## tenny80 (Aug 12, 2017)

KaiserAus said:


> tenny80 said:
> 
> 
> > Correct I was asking questions on working lines show lines etc. Our other dogs all came from back yard breeders, *I'd say 95% of them on this site did*.
> ...


Yes and in general as well.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Well like it's been mentioned that is quite a bit for a 14 week old pup, especially since you brought her home at 13 weeks old. No one is bashing you or being mean it's just lessons learned the hard way. I can almost guarantee that these people who say this have seen a puppy who was messed up by doing too much too soon. I get why you're defensive but truth be told no one cares about a stranger on the internet, they care about helping your pup. And so they share things they've learned over the years. You just can't take it too personally and get defensive over it. It's a good resource here, and I'd encourage you to take full advantage of it. Oh and keep sharing pics of stormy as she grows


----------

